# slow/limp mode



## Charger25 (Jun 13, 2014)

What conditions cause engine to go in limp mode and what does it sound like? 
Early ninety's 25 hp Evinrude Starts easy when cold, 1 or 2 pulls , runs good at WOT for about 5 min, then sputters down to just above idle. Water comming out of pee tube looks ok as does the exhaust relief. Pulled plugs and they are wet with fuel. Installed fresh but used plugs and it did the same. Ran good at WOT then sputtered back down after a few mins. 
I'm trouble shooting a Buds motor from 100 miles away lol . He;s down on the Rappahannock River wearing out some croker and spot. I'm thinking it's over heating,he's saying its the carb. What say you all?


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 13, 2014)

I guess he could try putting his hand on the head to see how hot it is getting. Engine might have that S.L.O.W. function that some omc products have, maybe needs a new thermostat. Doubt it is the carb(s). Judging from my outboard, temperature should be around 145 deg under normal conditions. 
Tim


----------



## Nohasslekindaguy (Jun 13, 2014)

If it's overheating and the SLOW function is working, the rpm will only reach 2500 and will be erratic, kind of like when you hit the rev limiter. At least that's how my '89 25 acted with a bad thermostat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 14, 2014)

3X overheating

Is her getting an alarm?

Tell him to make sure all the water intakes are clear - clean them out real good!


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I went down to his place to look at it ,nobody was home. Hooked motor up to hose and muffs that were there,went to pump the primer and it barley moved. Pulled primer hose off the carb and primer worked fine....thought well that part of the carb is clogged. Opened up the butterfly ,used primer and hose to shoot fuel in carb. Sure enough she started and sputtered till all the fuel I shot in was gone. Did that twice more just to see if it would run but it didn't . Just sputtered and died after fuel was spent. Now I know carb needs to be cleaned. Hooked boat up and hauled it home. Cell rang several times ,I don't talk or text while driving but glanced at it and knew it was him. Returned call when I got home ................whadda mean your boats gone.....no I don't have it [-X :LOL2:


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pulled carb and it was full of water. I'll mess more with it later.


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 22, 2014)

That motor does not have the SLOW feature. Change the gas and you should be GTG.


----------



## kofkorn (Jun 23, 2014)

Charger25 said:


> Pulled carb and it was full of water. I'll mess more with it later.




Check your VRO tank. I had a good 2 cups of water in the bottom of mine when I bought the boat. Might not be the fuel. 

Good luck!


----------



## tomme boy (Jun 23, 2014)

This motor does not have oil injection, so no VRO tank.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thats water huh? If I had water like that at my house, I would call a toxic waste disposal firm. Nasty! Looks like there is some antifreeze in it. Looks like you got it all under control though, good job. I'm sure you are gonna check the tank and fuel lines too.


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356782#p356782 said:


> earl60446 » 23 Jun 2014, 15:42[/url]"]Thats water huh? If I had water like that at my house, I would call a toxic waste disposal firm. Nasty! Looks like there is some antifreeze in it. Looks like you got it all under control though, good job. I'm sure you are gonna check the tank and fuel lines too.



Thats the fuel mix I poured out of the bowl ,the lil lite colored globs are water. Now what kind of oil this knuckle head is using , I don't know.


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well,sat down and got to work



If you can get a twist tie,burn the plastic off and its perfect for cleaning gunk out of all the nooks and crannies. The ones that hold kids toys in the box are larger and work better as opposed to the ones on loaves of bread 



took the idle screw out as one piece, didn't want to change the adjustment. All I used was a can of compressed air, spray carb cleaner and the twist tie to thoroughly clean every part and hole. 






I thought it had the SLOW feature cause of this sensor. Not sure what it does,guess I'll look it up later.




Running good ! now just have to put her in the river and run it. Its a 14' Lund, bare bones. I'm gonna take the GPS and see how fast her runs, should fly !

Oh yeah,the engine never really warmed up while on the muffs. Originally , after talking to knucklehead I had thought that it was over heating from what he was telling me on the phone. I don't think this thing has a T-stat. He swears that he's never messed with it. I know for a fact that he bought it brand new, in the box. go figure.......


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2014)

The sender you have indicated is an overheat sender. It will ground the tan lead and activate the hot horn during an overheat.


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 26, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357070#p357070 said:


> Pappy » Yesterday, 18:52[/url]"]The sender you have indicated is an overheat sender. It will ground the tan lead and activate the hot horn during an overheat.



Yep,looked it up and sure enough it is. But I guess that's for a console model. None of these motors have a horn that I have seen that's why I assumed it had the SLOW feature.


----------



## dieselfixer (Jun 27, 2014)

You might want to make sure that the tank vent is working properly also


----------



## Charger25 (Jun 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357306#p357306 said:


> dieselfixer » Today, 06:25[/url]"]You might want to make sure that the tank vent is working properly also



Agreed,I'm using my tank which I know is good. His fuel tank leaves a bit to be desired. I saw a crack on the gauge and the main fuel line is so stiff I thought I'd break it . Also I changed the carb fuel line which had de-laminated and could have been collapsing. Its a good motor, knuckle head runs it hard and puts it up wet. It's run in salt water and he says that he flushes it out after use,but I don't think so. Too much crud came out of it while I had it running in the drive way [-X 




Charger25 said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357070#p357070 said:
> 
> 
> > Pappy » Yesterday, 18:52[/url]"]The sender you have indicated is an overheat sender. It will ground the tan lead and activate the hot horn during an overheat.
> ...



Pappy, is it possible to wire up a "hot horn" under the cowling ? just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2014)

sure.
Obviously requires a 12V battery, small ground lead to the powerhead. Your trolling motor battery will do if you have one.
Horn, set up and powered by the battery. Tan lead run from the engine to the horn.


----------

